# Martian head sculpt



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

We are giving Nightmare Before Christmas theme a break and going into new territory. Mars Attacks is the theme this year for our display! UFO's, Lasers cannons, martians, and the occasional silly joke. I'm almost done with this sculpt and hopefully I will mold it soon. This is the first step into a probably difficult journey of re themeing our display. lol anyways hope you enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks great, Munster, nicely detailed.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the sculpt. Are you going to try to recreate some of the original collectors cards from the 60's or are you thinking more of the movie for inspiration.


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I love the sculpt. Are you going to try to recreate some of the original collectors cards from the 60's or are you thinking move of the movie for inspiration.


The movie mostly. There is a "making of Mars Attacks movie" book with a lot of good photo references.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a link to the cards, if you're looking for additional ideas. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of your Mars Attacks Halloween setup.

http://www.bubblegum-cards.com/Mars-Attacks/


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

BankBankBank!! Bank!!

Very nice. Love that movie.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice!!!!! Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Here's a link to the cards, if you're looking for additional ideas. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of your Mars Attacks Halloween setup.
> 
> http://www.bubblegum-cards.com/Mars-Attacks/


Thanks for the link! The more ideas, the merrier!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the sculpt! The theme sounds like a blast. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love it! ack ack AACK!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Munster56 said:


> Mars Attacks is the theme this year for our display! UFO's, Lasers cannons, martians, and the occasional silly joke. I'm almost done with this sculpt and hopefully I will mold it soon. This is the first step into a probably difficult journey of re themeing our display. lol anyways hope you enjoy!


Do you have photos of how this theme came out?


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

GrimFinger said:


> Do you have photos of how this theme came out?


Unfortunately no. This theme has been pushed back to possibly next year or 2016. Probably 2016 since the movie will have its 20th anniversary that year. But Mars Attacks has always been in the back of our minds. Once "production" starts on this theme, pictures will be posted.


----------

